# I see Fish, I see the rim, Fish , Rim , Fish , Rim﻿ , FISHY RIM!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if that's Charlie Murphy doing the voiceover...Sounds like it might be him


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's him.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

its gotta be charlie murphy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's awesome.


----------

